
Advanced Range Instrumentation Aircraft (2013) - zeristor
http://afspacemuseum.org/ccafs/ARIA/
======
zeristor
I first heard about this from the YouTube channel EEVdiscover:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=9Dy5_unLa74](https://youtube.com/watch?v=9Dy5_unLa74)

It puts into perspective that they’d thought this out early enough to develop
and commission aircraft to support this.

Makes me think what other large projects NASA had to set up to make things
work.

------
ambicapter
> Water (thrust augmentation) 5,600 lbs.

Does anyone know what this is referring to?

~~~
wklock
Looks like spraying water into the engines increases thrust. See:
[https://www.aircraftnerds.com/2018/08/thrust-
augmentation.ht...](https://www.aircraftnerds.com/2018/08/thrust-
augmentation.html)

Edit: big oversimplification on my part, but I’m not an expert.

~~~
learn_more
Sounds like it works like an intercooler on a turbocharged car engine. It
cools the intake charge to increase its density to cram more air into the
combustion chamber.

------
twic
> The Timing Subsystem is a central timing facility for the ARIA electronic
> system. Its primary function is to generate time codes and precision pulse
> repetition rates which are recorded with the data to allow for time
> correlation in interpreting spacecraft events when the tapes are processed.
> In addition, the subsystem provides each equipment operator with displays of
> Coordinated Universal Time (UTC)

Oh wow, crazy: in 1969, the UTC time would have been a negative number!

~~~
euler_angles
No, you're thinking of the UNIX epoch. UTC began in the early 1960s.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time)

The IRIG standards for time codes also date to around this time.

